# Walk in Terrarium room



## upovh (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi

For the last 10 years my dream was to build a terrarium room in my house. Now I'm finally building a house, and I reserved a 3x4m room for a green room, which is going to be converted in a vivarium. The reason I'm writing you, is because I would like to get as much information as possible beforehand. Final goal is to house a pair of green basilisk lizards (male and two females), which would require me to maintain relatively high humidity (60-80%)

For some background; I live in central europe in Slovenia, terrarium room would be placed basically inside of a house, south wall would be from glass (to get as much sun as possible), north and west wall would be fixed brick walls, and east wall would be glass, but border on living room. Whole room is planed to be 20 cm below the floor level of a house. Height of the room would be 2,6m on the lowest part and 5m on the highest part. I would also have two polycarbonate skylights, to get some natural UVB light inside. 








Lower floor








Upper floor (with window from bedroom into the terrarium)

I have relatively high ground water on the land, which would hopefully enable me to use it for pond and waterfall (with the use of pump and filters).
I would like to use some of the larger grapevines on my land (pic) as climbing branches in the middle of the setup. Do you have any tip how I could prep them beforehand? (There were no insecticides used on them)
Also is it possible to use natural roots in my viv and how would I clean them proprely?








I am planning on using a drain on the floor, to get rid of excess water. 
If you have time and would like to help me, I would like to know what is your opinion on bioactive terrariums of this size (the idea is to use ceramic floor with drain, stones/pebbles, wire mesh, carbon and jungle substrate on top)

Do you think that insects in substrate would harm basilisk (i had an bad experience with parasites from natural log and my beardie)

Does anyone with similar setup have issues with humidity in the house? (mold etc.) 

Do you have any reccomendation on how to waterproof the rest of the house? (im just planing on building the greenroom as if it was bathroom basically) Should I put aditional ventilation inside?

How would I make sure that live plants are safe for lizards? Is it enough to clean them with hot water a few times before placing them in viv?

Are there any important issues which I am forgetting or do you have any aditional tips or recomendations?

Thanks


----------



## upovh (Sep 9, 2018)

I posted wrong "upper floor" picture, this should be the right one


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't offer any help but wow good luck with it.


----------



## upovh (Sep 9, 2018)

Minor update. Started building. Walls and plumbing are mostly done. I will add floor heating and two water pumps soon. First is for waterfall (on the wall opposite from living room) and filtration and second one is to empty and refill whole pond.
First picture: View from enterance









Second picture: View from living room


----------

